# WATCH !!!!! SPECIAL OPS FOUND CABLES DIRECTLY LINKING US STATE DEPT TO ISIS COMPOUND !!!!! WATCH !!!!!!



## nononono (Oct 29, 2019)

*WATCH THIS !!!!!!








IF THIS IS TRUE.............IT IS SICKENING !!!*


----------

